# Supporter at Lyndon LaRouche demonstration - Wash, DC



## The_Traveler (Dec 31, 2013)

Some pictures really need context.  - Lyndon LaRouche - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia








I always get the feeling from the guys in the LaRouche booths that they're wondering if they can get to their duffle bag under the table before I get out of range.
They may all be nice guys but they need to work on their party faces a bit.
Please excuse teh conversion; the light was uggh.


----------



## pgriz (Dec 31, 2013)

Ah, they're just modeling the look they think we all should have.


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 31, 2013)

pgriz said:


> Ah, they're just modeling the look they think we all should have.



yes, but isn't that the frightening part?


----------



## pgriz (Dec 31, 2013)

I've had some contact with people like this.  We use the same language, same words.  But the meaning we attach to those words, and the assumptions that accompany the meanings, are quite alien to me .  I've tried to understand, but I obviously have a mental defect that prevents that.


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 31, 2013)

pgriz said:


> I've had some contact with people like this.  We use the same language, same words.  But the meaning we attach to those words, and the assumptions that accompany the meanings, are quite alien to me .  I've tried to understand, but I obviously have a mental defect that prevents that.



Is common sense a mental defect?  Because I'm thinking that being in possession of some may be a large part of the impasse your experiencing.  I think if you could forgo it's use for a few hours then what they are saying would come into focus.  Could just be me of course.. lol


----------



## DiskoJoe (Jan 3, 2014)

LoLRouche


----------

